# Olympics



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

With the heat getting stupid again here in the SW (that's SW Canada) I've been watching more Olympic events than usual. And since no one has started a thread, I thought I would.

The 2020 Olympics --- Did no one look at the calendar???

It has been odd seeing the empty seats at all the events this year, especially the empty soccer stadium.

Anyway, I'd like to see some comments relating to the Olympics (summer and /or winter). 
Do you follow/watch events?
Which events are your favs, which are not?
Which events should be added to the Olympics, which should be removed.
How important is the medal count?
Do you mostly follow individual athletes, specific events or a country?
Or any other Olympic related opinions.

Let the games begin.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

And may the odds be ever in your favor. Lol. 

But I didn't 3ven know the Olympics were happening right now! I'll have to check it out 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never watched the Olympics, but the only things I'm slightly interested in are the equestrian events. My mom used to sometimes turn on the Olympics when I was a kid, but I usually got bored and left because it was nothing but commercials interrupted by boring back stories and controversy. Actual competition coverage was so short and fragmented I could never get into watching. After I got married 22 years ago I never had television so watching wasn't even an option. 

However, one of my favorite movies is "The First Olympics: Athens 1896". Well, I guess it was offered as a tv miniseries (not a movie) back in the 1980's but it plays like a long, well-made movie and it's really enjoyable. If you can find it, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ve been watching the Olympics! So interesting to see sports I didn’t even know that existed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We are watching what we can. Chevani is routing for Canada and I am routing for New Zealand. I was just shocked South Africa arrived in zebra clothes at the opening ceremony... 
Equestrian is what we want to see.
I cannot believe we got a silver in the surfing.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Haha they’re have been some interesting outfit choices for sure. I found myself loving watching skateboarding and swimming mainly because my sister knew of quite a few of the athletes on US swim team and they were doing amazing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chad Le Clous was very dissapointing for us. But our silver swimmer did good. 
Yeah some Polenesian countries and African countries were a little on the weird side.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ive been watching a bit as well! Mostly gymnastics!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Olympics Fan here! I love them.
Screw the politics, I am here to watch incredibly driven people do their best!
I have always been a major fan!
Want more equestrian coverage, though...horse crazy even now.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I enjoy sports which directly pit people against other people. This includes many team sports (soccer, hockey, rugby 7s) and racing events (swimming, rowing, many track events). Things I don't think of as sports include "target" events (shooting, archery, curling).


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Curling seems so bizarre to me, it's fun to watch. I don't care for the regular basketball but I do like the new 3 on 3.
I don't understand surfing scoring at all.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

We love the Olympics! My personal favorite is gymnastics! I was so sad when Simone Biles dropped out... Mountain biking, beach volleyball, and equestrian competitions are fun too!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

For some unknown reason, I am really enjoying weightlifting. I think it helps that I can fast forward between the actual lifts.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am watching the weightlifting, a co-worker's daughter just won the national title for her junior age group and I expect to see her up there in a few years!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Honestly my heart hasn't been in it to watch it this year. It just feels off. Normally I would be glued to the gymnastics and equestrian events but not this time. 

I did see someone say that they were refusing to score Simone accordingly. Is that why she quit?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Goatastic43 said:


> We love the Olympics! My personal favorite is gymnastics! I was so sad when Simone Biles dropped out... Mountain biking, beach volleyball, and equestrian competitions are fun too!


Mountain biking?? Had to look that up. Wow! 1.5 hour race up and down hill. Quite the endurance sport. I'm impressed, but lost interest watching.

But the Olympics are an opportunity to watch new sports at a high level. I just discovered there was speed sport climbing. I'll have to give that a watch next week.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I did see someone say that they were refusing to score Simone accordingly. Is that why she quit?


Something about she couldn’t handle the pressure...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Something about she couldn’t handle the pressure...


Oh that's sad. I would say the pressure would be unbelievable right now. She is an amazing gymnast though.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw one dressage horse. A German lady rode. Such beautiful horses. They look like they are dancing! Many years ago, I did entry level dressage. The professionals are so beautiful to watch! Nothing like amateur 4H kids. (Which I was!)


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Goatastic43 said:


> Something about she couldn’t handle the pressure...


From a CBC article:
-----------------------------------------------------
But there were some ominous signs. Biles didn't perform all that well, by her standards, at the U.S. trials last month, and she also seemed off during the qualifying round in Tokyo over the weekend. Most people brushed it off, though. Despite her struggles, Biles still became the first gymnast ever to qualify for all six women's events at an Olympics. Plus, this is Simone Biles. The GOAT. Surely she'd pull it together once the medals were on the line. 

Right away, though, it became painfully obvious that was not how this was going to play out. In the first rotation of the team final, competing in her signature discipline, Biles "got lost in the air," as they say, on her vault attempt and performed a less-difficult maneuver than planned. She placed sixth out of the six athletes who competed on the vault in the first rotation — a clear sign that she was unable to control her body in the air like she normally does. Biles explained later that she just wasn't in the headspace required to perform, and felt it would be best for everyone if she dropped out of the event and let her teammates try to defend the Olympic title without her. 
-------------------------------------------------
GOAT = Greatest Of All Time (Many of you probably knew that but I had to look it up.)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How do you even teach a horse to “dance” like that!? It’s absolutely crazy what they can train them to do!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

they need to add goat showing


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> they need to add goat showing


Yessssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

With all you equestrian fans, I should probably keep quiet .........but........ I do not think equestrian events should be part of the Olympics.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> With all you equestrian fans, I should probably keep quiet .........but........ I do not think equestrian events should be part of the Olympics.


they need olympics just for animals.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Anympics ??

Would be fun, but if there is any money/power to be gained, it would lead to massive animal abuse, unfortunately.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> With all you equestrian fans, I should probably keep quiet .........but........ I do not think equestrian events should be part of the Olympics.


Do you mind if I ask why? Curious.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Ideally, the Olympics should showcase the limits of people's physical abilities. Strength, speed, endurance. Being great at making a horse dance or jump or even run fast does not accomplish that. One indicator is: how exhausted is the athlete after the event.

My opinions. I know other's will vary.

What are your opinions?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think it's because horses were part of ancient athletic events and because the US Cavalry, French cavalry and others (esp. Officer Corp.)were a big part of the entrants in the 20th century.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Ideally, the Olympics should showcase the limits of people's physical abilities. Strength, speed, endurance. Being great at making a horse dance or jump or even run fast does not accomplish that. One indicator is: how exhausted is the athlete after the event.
> 
> My opinions. I know other's will vary.
> 
> What are your opinions?


My opinions is from experience it takes a lot of strength, stamina/endurance and speed in response time to communicate to the horse for them to execute those skills. To control a 1,000 plus pound animal with a mind of its own is a lot harder than some of the other Olympic sports. Chariot driving and riding horses were two of the original Olympic sports.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Please note that I am in no way knocking or belittling equestrian events. People involved have amazing talents and work long and hard to get where they are. Equestrian events just do not fit with MY vision of what the Olympics should be.



DDFN said:


> a lot harder than some of the other Olympic sports.


Well that is not a very high bar. (Oh that reminds me, I think high jump started today). There are other events that would not happen in Mike's Olympics like shooting, baseball, golf, bobsled, maybe sailing and surfing.



DDFN said:


> Chariot driving and riding horses were two of the original Olympic sports.


I wonder why horse racing is not an Olympic event? Or chariot (or chuck wagon) racing? 
Not that I think that doing something because that is what they did originally is a good idea. I believe only men were in the original Olympics and I think they were mostly naked.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Mike we need to get you on a horse lol 
I don’t watch the Olympics, I just saw the first part of your reply so had to come give you a hard time lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> With all you equestrian fans, I should probably keep quiet .........but........ I do not think equestrian events should be part of the Olympics.


@Damfino, I would love to hear your opinion on this. 

Not trying to start an argument, just a friendly discussion. 😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> Mike we need to get you on a horse lol
> I don’t watch the Olympics, I just saw the first part of your reply so had to come give you a hard time lol


I love horse back riding, though I have not done it much. I would not want to be on a horse that jumps over things.
Hard time always welcome.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Equestrian originally started as chariot racing in the old time olympics. Dueling, wrestling, and running were the original olympic sports. We were watching the diving and I still don't understand how they determine the splash height.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

AndersonRanch said:


> Mike we need to get you on a horse lol
> I don’t watch the Olympics, I just saw the first part of your reply so had to come give you a hard time lol


If he wasn't in Canada we could so get him riding


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Please note that I am in no way knocking or belittling equestrian events. People involved have amazing talents and work long and hard to get where they are. Equestrian events just do not fit with MY vision of what the Olympics should be.
> 
> 
> Well that is not a very high bar. (Oh that reminds me, I think high jump started today). There are other events that would not happen in Mike's Olympics like shooting, baseball, golf, bobsled, maybe sailing and surfing.
> ...


No worries. It is a free country with everyone allowed to have their own opinion was just curious your feelings.

I am so glad they got away from the all male and naked part. If it was still that I would never watch the Olympics at all. Lol

Side note to help explain my passion. I was a horse trainer when younger long before I added goats to the farm. Hence why my farm name is Day Dream Farms with the "s". I still have some horse friends that bring me out of training retirement from time to time to help them out. We are in the process of setting up our youtube farm channel now even. But that's another topic for another thread


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait! Nekkid men? Lol. Now that would make interesting olympics! (Sorry, it just struck me as funny!)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Wait! Nekkid men? Lol. Now that would make interesting olympics! (Sorry, it just struck me as funny!)


Lol it would traumize me. I guess back then they didn't want any added air resistance when competing.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> It is a free country with everyone allowed to have their own opinion


Which, yours or mine? 

Sure you can have your own opinions, but Facebook says you can only share opinions they approve of.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Which, yours or mine?


Honestly we are supposed to be free but after yesterday's announcement here we may not be any more. Don't get me started in this post lol

Are you all "free"?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Which, yours or mine?
> 
> Sure you can have your own opinions, but Facebook says you can only share opinions they approve of.


So glad this is not Facebook! The whole Simone Biles controversy happening on there is making me shake my head. I don't understand why sports are so important to a lot of people. There are Olympic events I would probably enjoy watching...I guess I might be able to watch them on YouTube.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> @Damfino, I would love to hear your opinion on this.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, just a friendly discussion. 😁


Equestrian events in the Olympics hark back to original Olympic tradition and most of all military tradition. Anyone who says it takes little athletic prowess to ride a horse at high level competition doesn't know what they're talking about. Those riders are exhausted after a cross country run or a full course of 5-foot tall stadium jumps. It's gruelling and it takes incredible muscle control, mental focus, and accurate judgement to get the right timing for takeoff on jumps of that size. To do it over and over again and avoid interfering with your horse in the process is a major athletic accomplishment. If riders were nothing more than passengers the naysayers would have a point, but that's not remotely the case. Probably one reason horse racing isn't in the Olympics is because it's more a test of the horse than the rider. Once you ask the horse to do something more technical than run as fast as possible, it becomes primarily a test of the rider. There are many, many more horses in the world who are capable of competing at Olympic levels than there are riders who are capable of taking them there.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just wish equestrian sports hadn't gotten so $$$$$$.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The Olympics should go back to all naked men. It would make things more interesting. ;P

There's a great scene in _The First Olympics_ movie where the boys are raising money for their team to get to Athens. Few people in the US were interested in funding an American Olympic team at the time, but the boys found some sympathy from the headmistress of a girls' school so the team went there to put on an Olympic preview. Since no one had done an Olympic competition since ancient times, the boys thought they were supposed to compete naked. So they step out in front of an all-female audience to put on an Olympic exhibition in their birthday suits! 

There was also a priceless discus scene from that movie. Here are the facts from Wikipedia:
_"Many of the competitors had never thrown a discus before, as the event had never been held at an international competition. Robert Garrett of the United States was the last foreigner in the competition, and eventually defeated the famed Greek competitors to win the second modern Olympic gold medal. *Garrett had practiced with a 10 kilogram discus*, resulting in disappointing marks and his deciding not to compete in Athens (and competing only in the shot put, which he would win the next day); upon arrival, he learned that *the actual discus weighed two kilograms* and decided to compete.[2] Greece took the second (Panagiotis Paraskevopoulos) and third (Sotirios Versis) places."_

I believe goat chariot racing was sometimes done as a special side event for women since women could not compete in the Olympics or any other sports back in the day. I think women's goat chariot racing would be a welcome event to add to modern Olympics. It certainly would be the most entertaining sport to watch!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Supposedly where the naked Olympics started when they only wore a skimpy waistband anyway, and during a race someone’s fell off. He took no notice and kept right on a running and won the race. I don’t know if they just thought it was funny after that, or if they figured you ran faster without it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Damfino said:


> I believe goat chariot racing was sometimes done as a special side event for women since women could not compete in the Olympics or any other sports back in the day. I think women's goat chariot racing would be a welcome event to add to modern Olympics. It certainly would be the most entertaining sport to watch!


I would watch that!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How in heavens name did BMX racing become an olympic sport?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tanya said:


> How in heavens name did BMX racing become an olympic sport?


It was like a merger with some X Games events a couple of years ago...
BTW - love the X Games, too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm vearing off to Winter Olympics. Snowboarding! I remember when they were run off of Vail (Colorado) mountain for snowboarding back in 1980. In those days, pre Beaver Creek resort, (Pres. Jerry Ford had a condo there after it was built). was a shanty town. Lots of locals that worked in the hotels in Vail village. I lived in a crappy mobile home with lots of others, at the base of Beaver Creek. We all ski'd and were just taking up snowboarding. One of the guys was the towlift operator of the gondola. So we would sneak up the mountain at night and snowboard down. Boy was the ski patrol mad! 

Now snowboarding is part of the x games and olympics. Amazing!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Remember musical chairs? The cruel kids' game where kids who fail to get a chair are kicked out of the game one at a time until only one remains and is called the winner. So, a game more about failure than success.

Well, I realized that a couple of Olympic events are somewhat similar. High jump and to some extent weightlifting (i cannot think of any others). Most competitors are eliminated one at a time by failing to complete their task while in the spotlight. A case of last one standing. Often even the winner finishes by failing. In high jumping the winner often keeps trying higher levels until he fails.

Other sports, most competitors complete the task but the winner just does it a bit better and the spotlight is usually not those who do not do as well.

I have no idea why this occured to me or why I felt the need to post about it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love musical chairs. 😏


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Remember musical chairs? The cruel kids' game where kids who fail to get a chair are kicked out of the game one at a time until only one remains and is called the winner. So, a game more about failure than success.
> 
> Well, I realized that a couple of Olympic events are somewhat similar. High jump and to some extent weightlifting (i cannot think of any others). Most competitors are eliminated one at a time by failing to complete their task while in the spotlight. A case of last one standing. Often even the winner finishes by failing. In high jumping the winner often keeps trying higher levels until he fails.
> 
> ...


Ok now you have done it lol I can never think if the high jump as anything other than an extreme version of musical chairs.

Next Olympics if there is musical chairs as a sport we will know who contacted them with the idea. Hehehe


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaarrrggghhhh Wayde van Niekerk.... you need to defend your 400mtr title.... we need another medal....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Next Olympics if there is musical chairs as a sport we will know who contacted them with the idea. Hehehe


Oohhh, I had not thought of that. Olympic musical chairs. 

We could also add Olympic fishing, chain sawing, computer gaming and equestrian.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Aaarrrggghhhh Wayde van Niekerk.... you need to defend your 400mtr title.... we need another medal....


He qualified, that is all that matters.

Go Wayde Go. [Canada does not have a horse in this race.  ]


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Alright, I'll stop horsing around. No more equestrian jokes.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> He qualified, that is all that matters.
> 
> Go Wayde Go. [Canada does not have a horse in this race.  ]


Because Mike at Capra Vista aka Canda doesn't support horse events lol just poking fun not being mean.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oohhh, I had not thought of that. Olympic musical chairs.
> 
> We could also add Olympic fishing, chain sawing, computer gaming and equestrian.


They have equestrian but can you imagine if they would add a miniature horse cart racing! Go minis go! 

Extreme musical chairs let's petition for it and talk your country into a team. I want to hear the musical select for that event!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> He qualified, that is all that matters.
> 
> Go Wayde Go. [Canada does not have a horse in this race.  ]


Canada does they do.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Canada does they do.


No Canadian entered in any of the six 400m qualifying heats, that I could find.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> They have equestrian but can you imagine if they would add a miniature horse cart racing! Go minis go!
> 
> Extreme musical chairs let's petition for it and talk your country into a team. I want to hear the musical select for that event!


*Mr. Ed theme song*
Of Course, Of Course!

*Back in the Saddle Again*
_By Gene Autry_


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> *Mr. Ed theme song*
> Of Course, Of Course!
> 
> *Back in the Saddle Again*
> _By Gene Autry_


Naturally . . . Of course, of course


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Mike at Capra Vista did Micheal Cherry not make the semi finals?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Just watching some of the track and field from yesterday. They said that it just hit 40C (104F) in the stadium.


Tanya said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista did Micheal Cherry not make the semi finals?


 Yes, but he runs for another country in North America


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love track and field, but temps that high sound like torture!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

This is interesting ... or not. 

Oldest athletes participating in the Tokyo Olympics:

Mary Hanna, 66, Australia
Equestrian

Andrew Hoy, 62, Australia
Equestrian

Geir Gulliksen, 61, Norway
Equestrian

Santiago Lange, 59, Argentina
Sailing

Abdelkebir Ouaddar, 59, Morocco
Equestrian

Savate Sresthaporn, 58, Thailand
Shooting

Ni Xia Lian, 58, Luxembourg
Table Tennis

Abdullah Al-Rashidi, 57, Kuwait
Shooting

Phillip Dutton, 57, USA
Equestrian

Enrique Figueroa, 57, Puerto Rico
Sailing


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Actually, equestrian events are a traditional Olympic sport. They were first introduced in 680BC. I'm not sure what events they were, but they were a part of the ancient Olympics.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I often wonder why the Olympics ditched the "amateur athlete" rule. That said, it's really nice to know that riding horses is a lifetime sport, unlike gymnastics and other pursuits which often leave athletes crippled for life after they peak in their teens and early 20's. 

I'd also love to see Mike sit on a horse for a few hours, try to hold on over a couple small jumps, and then count how many muscles ache in his body the next day.  

Now team sports--how did those ever get into the Olympics? I always thought it was about the individual. But then I've never enjoyed watching (or usually even playing) team sports so I have little appreciation for them. 

One reason I really enjoy both equestrian and shooting/aiming type sports is because they are competitions where women can compete directly against men. When sports are purely physical they have to be divided between the sexes, and let's admit it--the men's competition is nearly always more interesting because men can achieve much greater athletic feats than women. They're faster, stronger, and can jump higher so the only way women can make up for that is is by increasing their sex appeal. My family didn't generally watch the women's gymnastics or figure skating because my dad felt that the women's sexuality was on greater display than their athletic ability. If it were all about the athletics, women would have worn the same wrist-to-ankle unitards as the men, but no, women and girls had bare legs up to the hip and flirty little skirts that showed off their bottoms. 

Of course, in modern Olympics the shooting sports are segregated by sex even though women used to shoot against the men in the Olympics just as they do everywhere else. I think it's time they changed it back. I guess the reason is probably because men are more likely to shoot than women so the number of elite male shooters is greater than the number of elite female shooters and they don't want women to be under-represented. However, I think they need to worry less about the number of representatives and think about the quality. Equestrian sports were once dominated by men but now women have equal representation without ever having to create a women's equestrian team. It's because a few women proved themselves and paved the way for others, and I think the same thing would happen in shooting sports after a few years.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> This is interesting ... or not.
> 
> Oldest athletes participating in the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> ...


Phillip Dutton is a very nice guy. Met him at the Rolex 3 Day Event a few years ago. But Michael Jung I have always rooted for over Phillip. Still have the picture with Michael on my FB page from years ago and some of my coworkers actually thought it wa a pic of me and my husband lol nope . That's what the hubby gets for not going to events with me.
Equestrian sports can be hard in the body but normally riders can go into their advanced age. Gymnastics on the other hand can not from spinal wear and tear from impacts even on the spring floors and training mats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What a dissapointment. Wayde van Niekerk didnt eve defend his title. Looks like with exception of the two ladies our team is a bloody bust. Now for the first time my children see why I root for New Zealand and Canada.... ugh....🤔🤦‍♀️


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I see Canada womans soccer upset the tables....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> What a dissapointment. Wayde van Niekerk didnt eve defend his title. Looks like with exception of the two ladies our team is a bloody bust. Now for the first time my children see why I root for New Zealand and Canada.... ugh....🤔🤦‍♀️


Don't be so hard on Wayde. Incredible runner. Still world record holder in 400m (for now).

In 2016, Van Niekerk became the first sprinter in history to have run the 100 metres in under 10 seconds, 200 metres in under 20 seconds, and 400 metres in under 44 seconds.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> I see Canada womans soccer upset the tables....


Lucky! Won on a penalty kick. I do not think they outplayed the US. But that is soccer.
Off to face Sweden for gold.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wayde was our hope at at least one more medal. 

Yeah. Its the one soccer game I watched


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

This is also interesting ... or not. 

*Equestrian Eventing: The Olympics’ Most Dangerous Sport?*
The slightest miscalculation in the cross country can cost medals, as well as possibly lives
July 28, 2012


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Bring back tug-o-war.

Just read that tug of war used to be an Olympic event in the early 1900s. I think that would be a fun watch. You could have singles to 8 member teams. You could have weight categories. No knots or loops in the rope!!

Anyone have other "sports" they wish to see in the Olympics??


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Bring back tug-o-war.
> 
> Just read that tug of war used to be an Olympic event in the early 1900s. I think that would be a fun watch. You could have singles to 8 member teams. You could have weight categories. No knots or loops in the rope!!
> 
> Anyone have other "sports" they wish to see in the Olympics??


Croquet! Mostly just because I think it’d be funny to have the slow, quiet game in there with all the rest.  It used to be one.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Choral singing...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Watched sport climbing today. Interesting. Different. Amazing strength and agility required. Nothing but admiration for these athletes. 








That said, the event took 6 hours and I lost interest in the competition quickly. I'll be surprised if it stays an Olympic event. Maybe with horses ....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Lucky! Won on a penalty kick. I do not think they outplayed the US. But that is soccer.
> Off to face Sweden for gold.


Canada got Gold in Women's Soccer. Yay! Ended in shoot out which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations Canada.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Canada got Gold in Women's Soccer. Yay! Ended in shoot out which I'm not a fan of.


Read this too fast first time thought you watched women's soccer and shooting events. Went back and reread and laughed at myself. Congrats to Canada! Next up musical chairs please


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The US is doing well on their medals standing


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

DDFN said:


> Read this too fast first time thought you watched women's soccer and shooting events. Went back and reread and laughed at myself. Congrats to Canada! Next up musical chairs please


Soccer players with guns. What could go wrong?

Musical chairs - Should they have weight categories?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

No, but if you break the chair you lose.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Soccer players with guns. What could go wrong?
> 
> Musical chairs - Should they have weight categories?


Everything, everything could go wrong. Lol 

Yes weight categories like martial arts. 

Oh and yes if the chair breaks then they are out!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Full contact musical chairs...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Full contact musical chairs...


With guns???


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> With guns???


Sure why not. Would think that would give the Americans an advantage over Canadians though. You may want to rethink the rules. Lol



Side note I am seeing fb posts about the pentathlon person punching a horse and something about their lack off riding skills. Haven't watch the Olympics this year. Did anyone see what really happened?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, I watched the video. Nothing but hyperbole and clickbait. The trainer didn't "punch" a horse. The horse backed up into the fence where the trainer was standing and she tapped it with the pinky side of her fist. That said, the horse was clearly agitated, frightened, or sore and wanted nothing to do with stepping foot on the course. It seems to me the rider and trainer should have called over a veterinarian and ring steward and someone should have assigned the rider a different horse. But there was no abuse that I saw. The media just likes to start dumpster fires.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The cl9sing ceremony is awesome. I like the way they made the stadium... and the mixed music.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Yes, I watched the video. Nothing but hyperbole and clickbait. The trainer didn't "punch" a horse. The horse backed up into the fence where the trainer was standing and she tapped it with the pinky side of her fist. That said, the horse was clearly agitated, frightened, or sore and wanted nothing to do with stepping foot on the course. It seems to me the rider and trainer should have called over a veterinarian and ring steward and someone should have assigned the rider a different horse. But there was no abuse that I saw. The media just likes to start dumpster fires.


Ok good to hear it wasn't like what everyone was posting.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Medal count: I have not had the desire to look at the total medal count. I did hear, on the radio this morning, that Canada did better than usual. How is the medal count important? There is no even playing field. It should be obvious that a country with a large population has more good athletes than one with a small population. 

I think medal count should be looked at in terms of population, or maybe GDP (how rich a country is).

This is not intended to take anything away from the individual, hardworking athletes.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> Mike we need to get you on a horse lol
> I don’t watch the Olympics, I just saw the first part of your reply so had to come give you a hard time lol


i agree


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think of the medal count as a competition between the large population countries. Close one there, the US winning gold count by one.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The medal count is not actually important. Yes every one comes together for a medal possibility. But some times its about ubuntu. Look at Jamaica. That woman showed what Ubuntu was and it got Jamaica a gold medal. And now the volunteer gets a free vacation to the caribean island. The olympics is exactly the same as our Comrades marathon or your Boston marathon or the London marathon. Yes its about the bling but behind the scenes its about the unexpected. Now for the paralympics


----------

